# Andrei Arlovski sig Request



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Was wondering if someone could make me an AA sig to sport for this tournament. Ill give whomever makes me one 200k creds if they want it.

What im looking for is an action shot of AA hitting someone where its blurry in the background and makes it look like the foreground(where AA is hitting the opponent) has some force to it. 

Not to sure how to explain it better. 

Thanks to anyone who tries, I appreciate it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I will try and give it a go.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Sweet, thanks man.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I might give it a go too, if you don't mind me using some of the ideas I have?


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Might try but, this is more Intermissions fortae from what I've seen


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Intermission said:


> I might give it a go too, if you don't mind me using some of the ideas I have?


Go ahead man, i dont mind.

If i like it ill use it


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

There you go, my god. I screwed up cutting and it took me ages to blend it. Nice fun over all to be honest.



EDIT ; Scaled to size.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It looks good, but it's too big.

The max sig size on the forum is 420 X 220, so it will have to be sized down if used.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

M.C said:


> It looks good, but it's too big.
> 
> The max sig size on the forum is 420 X 220, so it will have to be sized down if used.


No bother, I'll redo it.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm thinking about making Arlovski my life time idol and modeling my life around been like him, I'm going start by growing the beard.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I'm thinking about making Arlovski my life time idol and modeling my life around been like him, I'm going start by growing the beard.


Nah, man. You're all wrong, Don Frye's moustache.

Always really liked AA - hated that he got so much shit about his chin. Amazing stand up and *****.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I'm thinking about making Arlovski my life time idol and modeling my life around been like him, I'm going start by growing the beard.


You gotta start with the chest hair first Killer! :thumb02:


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

limba said:


> You gotta start with the chest hair first Killer! :thumb02:


Nah, you need sick looking gumshield and a middle Eastern background


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

You need to first make Tim Sylvia like the taste of your pee-pee.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

M.C said:


> You need to first make Tim Sylvia like the taste of your pee-pee.


Sylvia loves pee pee ... read his auobiography.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I did this alil while ago you can use if you want..


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

NikosCC said:


> I did this alil while ago you can use if you want..


Freakin' sweet text. Also love the fangs.


----------

